#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Иудаизм и Буддизм и восточная мудрость

## Топпер

Весьма интересный ролик

----------

Alex (19.04.2012), Аньезка (19.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Первый дядька - просто супер. 

Но, объективности ради: во всех религиях найдутся люди, которые расскажут нечто подобное. Поговорите с родноверами - они и и не такое заявят. Вполне возможно, что какие-то отдельные восточные саду и взяли что-то у иудеев, почему нет? Но они, насколко я понимаю, клонят к тому, что иудаизм - источник всей мудрости на земле.

З.Ы. А чо, может мне в каббалу податься? Я в свое время с огромным интересом слушал Лайтмана, аж несколько месяцев. С другой стороны, в синто такие прикольные барабаны! С третьей стороны.... жениться на девятилетней... в этом есть что-то притягательное!

----------

Bob (19.04.2012), Алексей Т (22.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Либо основать новый культ с каббалой, барабанами и культом поклонения девятилетним лолли  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (19.04.2012), Bob (19.04.2012), Legba (23.04.2012), Иван Горяинов (20.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Бханте, Вы - воистину просветленный!

----------


## Alex

А что это за ребе? Там титры смазаны, непонятно совсем  :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

Не знаю. На ютубе наткнулся.

----------


## Ersh

Мне кажется он гонит

----------

PampKin Head (19.04.2012), Алексей Т (22.04.2012), Оскольд (24.04.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

самый цымус с 6m 39s

----------

Vladiimir (20.04.2012), Zom (19.04.2012), Алевлад (20.04.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Первый дядька - просто супер. 
> З.Ы. А чо, может мне в каббалу податься? Я в свое время с огромным интересом слушал Лайтмана, аж несколько месяцев.


То надо быть ортодоксальным ехуди, отучиться в ешиве, быть женатым, 40 лет, произвести детей (мальчик и девочка, как минимум), платить 10%...

А Лайтнам - это для лохов. )

----------

Alex (19.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне кажется он гонит


Причем тот, у кого он был, загонял не меньше...

З.Ы. Кстати, здесь от таки побасенки любят рассказывать на курсе по подготовке к гиюру... Эдакий ненавязчивый промоушен превосходства иудаизма над всем остальным, ага...

----------

Ersh (21.04.2012), Алевлад (19.04.2012), Алексей Т (22.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> самый цымус с 6m 39s


Совет интересный насчет 14 главы. Если в нашей школе продавят православие вместо всего иного, можно будет подумать в эту сторону.

----------


## Eugeny

Иудаизм,Христианство,Ислам,Зороастризм(Запад)vsБуддизм,Индуизм,Джайнизм,Даосизм(Восток)

----------


## PampKin Head

Иудаизм,Христианство,Ислам,Зороастризм(Запад) - про запад получилась хорошая шутка. )

----------

Тао (20.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012)

----------


## Alex

Ну а что? Запад Азии как раз и есть )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

Эзотерики всех победят. Это - будущая религия глобального человечества.

----------

Алексей Т (22.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Это - будущая религия глобального человечества.


Думаю, будущая религия глобального человечества - это будет нечто псевдо-научное - когда наука-таки упрётся в некие тотально неразрешимые вопросы (а она рано или поздно, я думаю, упрётся). И вот тогда будут верования в некие научные гипотезы, которые нельзя никак экспериментально проверить.

----------

Wyrd (20.04.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.04.2012)

----------


## Винд

> И вот тогда будут верования в некие научные гипотезы, которые нельзя никак экспериментально проверить.


"Будут" не то слово. Они вообще-то уже есть, и в избытке  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> И вот тогда будут верования в некие научные гипотезы, которые нельзя никак экспериментально проверить.


Наука на этом зиждется уже давным давно.
Например, возьмём геологическое строение Земли. Экспериментально проверить можно только до глубины порядка 10 километров. Всё, что ниже, - это гипотезы, которые воспринимаются с разной степенью достоверности, в зависимости от того, насколько полно объясняют наблюдаемые явления. А так как имеющиеся гипотезы объясняют не всю полноту наблюдаемых явлений, то всё время возникают новые предположения, которые долгими и упорными баталиями стремятся заполучить в свой лагерь как можно больше учёных.

Так что веры в науке хоть отбавляй.

Или та же Стандартная модель, якобы, объясняющая всё, если она подтвердится, то будет объяснять только три из четырёх (гравитационное мимо) известных науке взаимодействий. Так что формально, если даже она подтвердится, - это будет очередной объект веры, который объясняет почти всё и нуждается в небольшой доработке напильником, чтобы объяснят всё.

----------

Алевлад (20.04.2012), Алексей Т (23.04.2012)

----------


## Винд

> З.Ы. А чо, может мне в каббалу податься? Я в свое время с огромным интересом слушал Лайтмана, аж несколько месяцев.


Нууу, Велкоме! Там как-то раз три чувака решили изучать каббалу. В итоге один ни чего не понял и бросил это нафиг, другой сошел с ума пожизненно, ну и только третий просек тему. Так что говорят в каббале риски высокие  :Wink:

----------


## Мансур

> Думаю, будущая религия глобального человечества - это будет нечто псевдо-научное - когда наука-таки упрётся в некие тотально неразрешимые вопросы (а она рано или поздно, я думаю, упрётся). И вот тогда будут верования в некие научные гипотезы, которые нельзя никак экспериментально проверить.


Ну, так это уже произошло. Например, теория бесконечного числа существующих Вселенных - существует, вполне себе научна, и не может иметь никакого подтверждения в научном контексте. Только мистическим путем. ) Теорию Большого Взрыва тоже довольно сложно подтвердить экспериментально. ) Или, скажем, призывы некоторых физиков-теоретиков признать сознание трансцендентальным.  И все это активно используется эзотериками. 

По мере глобализации эти идеи будут постепенно вытеснять традиционные верования. А традиционные верования, стремясь выжить, будут включать в себя все больше и больше эзотерики.

----------

Ersh (21.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Нууу, Велкоме! Там как-то раз три чувака решили изучать каббалу. В итоге один ни чего не понял и бросил это нафиг, другой сошел с ума пожизненно, ну и только третий просек тему. Так что говорят в каббале риски высокие


Бхнте указал мне более эффективный путь. Так что я сейчас работаю над новым Откровением. В процессе работы над главой о барабанах. Кстати, как поменять ник на Майтрейя?

----------

Alex (20.04.2012), Алексей Т (22.04.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012)

----------


## Буль

> С третьей стороны.... жениться на девятилетней... в этом есть что-то притягательное!


 :EEK!:  Вы в этом уверены?  :Confused:

----------

Алексей Т (22.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Бхнте указал мне более эффективный путь. Так что я сейчас работаю над новым Откровением. В процессе работы над главой о барабанах. Кстати, как поменять ник на Майтрейя?


Нет. Майтрейя уже занят. Придётся за нарушение копиррайта платить.

(смотреть примерно с середины)


Вот он приторговывает магическими кристалами и пирамидами.

----------

Мансур (20.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Совет интересный насчет 14 главы. Если в нашей школе продавят православие вместо всего иного, можно будет подумать в эту сторону.


Невзоров занят перманентным эпатажем и советует тот же путь остальным. По-моему, глупый и опасный совет. В лучшем случае - ребенка отчислят из школы, сейчас это делается легко, моего сына из четырех школ выгнали. Но может быть намного хуже. Представьте, что все дети будут ходить, а Ваша дочь - нет. Не дай Бог ребенку узнать, что такое массовая травля. Так что если Вас это сильно напрягает, надо думать либо о частной школе, либо о домашнем обучении, либо более радикально - менять страну.

Но если честно, я не вижу в этом никакой проблемы вообще. Вся наша школа - это институт по ломке детской психики. От появления еще одного ненужного предмета принципиально ничего не изменится. В советское время все дружно учили историю КПСС и ходили строем на политинформации. Ну что? Кому это помешало? Процент выхода творческих, неординарных людей был намного выше, чем сейчас.

----------

Alex (20.04.2012), Bob (20.04.2012), Wyrd (20.04.2012), Алексей Т (22.04.2012), Кузьмич (21.04.2012), Федор Ф (20.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Невзоров занят перманентным эпатажем и советует тот же путь остальным. По-моему, глупый и опасный совет. В лучшем случае - ребенка отчислят из школы, сейчас это делается легко, моего сына из четырех школ выгнали. Но может быть намного хуже. Представьте, что все дети будут ходить, а Ваша дочь - нет. Не дай Бог ребенку узнать, что такое массовая травля. Так что если Вас это сильно напрягает, надо думать либо о частной школе, либо о домашнем обучении, либо более радикально - менять страну.


У меня жена (отстаивая права ребёнка) уже вовсю на ножах с системой (правда пока не в этом отношении), так что ещё одна подобная статья роли уже не сыграет ,) А директор школы - очень хороший и адекватный мужик. Школа, кстати, специализированная по химии и биологии - там любят и уважают именно ЭТО, а не основы поп-культуры ,)) Так что вариант может оказаться вполне годным. Разумеется, с предварительной договорённостью с директором ,)

----------


## Мансур

> У меня жена (отстаивая права ребёнка) уже вовсю на ножах с системой (правда пока не в этом отношении), так что ещё одна подобная статья роли уже не сыграет ,) А директор школы - очень хороший и адекватный мужик. Школа, кстати, специализированная по химии и биологии - там любят и уважают именно ЭТО, а не основы поп-культуры ,)) Так что вариант может оказаться вполне годным. Разумеется, с предварительной договорённостью с директором ,)


Да, это еще один вариант - попробовать организовать частную школу в общеобразовательной. Может и прокатить. Но... "если человек честный и хороший, то могут и снять. Потому как быть честным и хорошим - это наслаждение для души, а судьба - она справедлива. Одному наслаждение для души, другому - высокую должность".

----------


## Иван Горяинов

А на меня от каббалистов повело чистой пропагандой. Очень напомнило соответствующие рассказы протестантов -евангиллистов. А Невзоров вообще за гранью: если бы было все так просто, то научная картина мира утвердилась бы в людях на веки вечные. Т.е он сам проповедник от естественнонаучного атеизма. Выглядит забавно, если бы не его самодовольные интонации. От них - мерзко.

----------

Алексей Т (23.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> А на меня от каббалистов повело чистой пропагандой.


Попробуйте Спинозу - его называют каббалистом-реформатором.

----------

Иван Горяинов (20.04.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Пробовал, правда не совсем он мне хорошо пошел, видать стоит перечитать -)

----------


## Wyrd

Не знаю, мне как-то Спиноза со своей субстанцией не особо... на фоне Лонгченпы, например...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Не имел довольствия читать, но я и буддизм то знаю плохо. А Спинозу вообще в поздней схоластике небезосновательно называют пантеистом. Естественно у него были каббалистические корни, учитывая его опору на математику. Да и какой уважающий себя ученый в те времена не занимался чем-нибудь эдаким? -) Ученых-то в современном понимании еще не было.

----------


## Мансур

> Ученых-то в современном понимании еще не было.


 Это как? А Лейбниц, а Декарт?

----------


## Zom

> Да, это еще один вариант - попробовать организовать частную школу в общеобразовательной. Может и прокатить. Но... "если человек честный и хороший, то могут и снять. Потому как быть честным и хорошим - это наслаждение для души, а судьба - она справедлива. Одному наслаждение для души, другому - высокую должность".


Никто не говорит про частную школу внутри общей. Просто директор в школе - это не пешка, как вы, наверное, думаете. От него очень много чего зависит. В том числе, например, и абсолютно формальное проведение неких указаний ,)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

> Это как? А Лейбниц, а Декарт?


Я говорю об этом в том смысле, что было совершенно другое мироощущение. И наше восприятие этих текстов и идей далеко не равно восприятию их современниками. Хотя я сходу не могу ответить о Декарте или Лейбнице, но что они не материалистами в том смысле, в котором об этом пишут в учебниках по сов. ист. философии - это точно. Просто, когда с экрана нам говорят: все религии суть одного корня, и этот корень у нас", мне сразу становится не по себе.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Просто директор в школе - это не пешка, как вы, наверное, думаете. От него очень много чего зависит. В том числе, например, и абсолютно формальное проведение неких указаний ,)


Да от директора многое зависит. Как думаете, на чью сторону он встанет, на сторону родителей, с их бесплатными инициативами, или на сторону РПЦ, которая заплатит ему $$$$$, за то что в школе, помимо основ религии, будут например внеклассные занятия по православию, проводимые священником?

----------


## Zom

> Да от директора многое зависит. Как думаете, на чью сторону он встанет, на сторону родителей, с их бесплатными инициативами, или на сторону РПЦ, которая заплатит ему $$$$$


Зависит от директора ,)

----------

Magan Poh (25.04.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.04.2012), Кузьмич (21.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> Зависит от директора ,)


Директор - это часть системы. Если он пойдет против нее, долго директором он не пробудет. Именно это я и хотел сказать. Хотя флуктуации, конечно, возможны. Повезет ли вам  - вопрос.

----------


## Слава Эркин

Да... Тема действительно интересная.
Мне 40 лет, большую часть жизни я живу в Израиле. Меня и многих многочисленных моих друзей  всегда интересовал духовный Путь. За многие годы каждый нашёл что-то своё, Иудаизм, Кабала, Православие, просто стараться быть хорошим человеком. Каждому своё. 
Но на протяжении 20-ти лет я слышал лично от людей, принемавших участие в событиях подобные истории. Это факт. Я подтверждаю.Только в одном Цфате живут сотни бывших хипанов и просто искателей Истины, которые после того как Учитель говарил им, что дома у еврея есть всё, что нужно, для праведной жизни, они возвращались в Израиль и начинали жить по Торе. Это реальные истории.
Конечно, когда их пересказывают сотый раз на лекциях дабы превлеч народ, они иногда обрастают надуманными подробностями.

----------

Иван Горяинов (20.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.04.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Слава, а это ли не развернутое изложение по сути того же высказывания ЕСДЛ, что нужно оставаться в своей традиции? Тут это высказывание много раз называли "политическим", с чем я в корне не согласен. Но, с другой стороны, мне кажется странным, что Учитель возвращал людей к Торе, т.е к теистическому мировоззрению.

----------

Слава Эркин (20.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Иван, напомните мне пожалуйсто, што такое теистическое?
Наверняка у ЕСДЛ есть причины такое говарить, и ни мне об этом судить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Теистическое - основанное на вере в личностного бога-творца. Тобишь, все тот же атман, который противоречит "взаимному возникновению".
У ЕСДЛ уж точно есть такие причины. Я просто хотел сказать, что к этому его высказыванию заведомо предвзято относятся.

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Теистическое - основанное на вере в личностного бога-творца. Тобишь, все тот же атман, который противоречит "взаимному возникновению".
> У ЕСДЛ уж точно есть такие причины. Я просто хотел сказать, что к этому его высказыванию заведомо предвзято относятся.


Предвзятость - одно из проявленй омрачённости ума. В той или иной степени мы все ей стрададаем ( до просветления ).
А про Бога-творца, это просто поверхностный взгляд на Иудаизм.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012)

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Про поверхностный взгляд - не знал, я то не иудей. Могу предположить только каббалу. Но это для меня странно.

----------


## Слава Эркин

Далеко не все иудеи это понимают.
Что именно странно, Иван?

----------


## Иван Горяинов

Странно, что в такой безусловно основанной на почитании единого бога религии (1 заповедь, например) эта концепция (бога творца) поверхностная.

----------


## Слава Эркин

Иван, Вы же понимаете, что это моё субъективное мнение, на которое я имею право и которое вряд ли разделяется большенством.
Я с глубоким почтением отношусь к мудрости иудейских муслителей, благодетельности мнгих соблюдающих заветы Торы и к выдающимся представителям еврейского народа!
Подсказка: когда кто-то куда-то[к кому-то] обращается, то важно уточнить! ( не написав адреса, письмо не дойдёт ).

----------


## Wyrd

Ну, у Ареопагита тоже написано, что Бога не существует, если "существа бысть". Не удивлюсь, если и у суфиев что-то найдется в таком же духе.

----------

Слава Эркин (20.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012)

----------


## Alex

Иудаизм, говорите? А вот вам фотка культового сооружения. Там потом белым цветом написано, что это и откуда (выделите мышкой и увидите):



Это вовсе никакой не дацан, а синагога в польском местечке Снядово. Самый что ни на есть Идишлэнд.

----------

Велеслав (28.07.2012), Иван Горяинов (21.04.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (24.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Иудаизм, говорите? А вот вам фотка культового сооружения. Там потом белым цветом написано, что это и откуда (выделите мышкой и увидите):


Вот ее модель.



А теперь расскажите где тут дацан.

P.S. По самой теме : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History..._Jews_in_India

----------

Alex (21.04.2012), Велеслав (28.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> P.S. По самой теме : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History..._Jews_in_India


Чуть чуть об индийских(конкретнее керальских или тамильских, насколько я понял) евреях есть в замечательном документальном сериале Луи Маля(Louis Malle) Индия - призрак (L'Inde Fantome). Вот здесь http://video.yandex.ru/users/erihgee...geesuo&cid=12# примерно с 21:10...

----------


## Alex

> А теперь расскажите, где тут дацан.


Нигде. А что, я таки утверждал, что где-то?

----------

Сауди (22.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012)

----------


## Shus

>>Это вовсе никакой не дацан, а синагога в польском местечке Снядово. Самый что ни на есть Идишлэнд.

Симпатичное строение (было), но что в ней такого удивительного?

----------


## Слава Эркин

Вот и я не понял, к чему это Алекс клонит.

----------


## Юй Кан

А к чему регулярно клонит бханте Топпер, то празднуя тут Хануку, то создавая группу _для буддистов, благосклонно относящихся к еврейской культуре и образу жизни_ "Евреи (и им сочувствующие) за Будду", то выкладывая этот _весьма интересный_ ролик? %)
Когда обнаружил эту группу, появилась шкодная мысль создать группу _для буддистов, благосклонно относящихся к украинской и славянской культуре и образу жизни_: "Украинцы, славяне и все, им сочувствующие, -- за Будду!".
А потом подумал: "НА КОЙ ЛЯД... Неужто, для того, чтоб НЕ лечиться от пристрастия и неравностности, а их лелеять и усугублять?". : ))

----------

Алексей Т (23.04.2012)

----------


## Ersh

Для того, чтобы лечится от некоторых привязанностей требуется для начала признать их наличие, а затем внимательно осознать.

----------

Alex (22.04.2012), Алевлад (21.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.04.2012), Юй Кан (21.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для того, чтобы лечится от некоторых привязанностей требуется для начала признать их наличие, а затем внимательно осознать.


Ну да. А чтобы их холить и лелеять -- годится фсё, кроме их признания и внимательного осознавания.
Нет?

----------

Wyrd (23.04.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

какая каббала? 
новодел это все.
вот древние укры, це круто - рулят и педалят!

----
очень хочется похихикать на предмет северного тхероиудаизма, но не буду  :Smilie: ))

----------

Alex (22.04.2012), Алексей Т (23.04.2012)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Ну, давайте тогда и о белорусах забывать не будем. Ведь в Беларуси есть такие населенные пункты. как Буда-Кашалёва и Карма :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Т (23.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это вовсе никакой не дацан, а синагога в польском местечке Снядово. Самый что ни на есть Идишлэнд.


Что синагога - понятно. А вот то, что в Польше - удивительно. Я бы подумал, что где-нибудь в Азии постоенна.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2012)

----------


## Ersh

> Ну да. А чтобы их холить и лелеять -- годится фсё, кроме их признания и внимательного осознавания.
> Нет?


Да.
Вы кого-то конкретного имеете в виду?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да.
> Вы кого-то конкретного имеете в виду?


Конкретно выразил _конкретную иронию_ : ) по поводу конкретных деяний, характерных для многих и многих конкретных людей.
Хотите вывести это дело на полный сугубый серьёз, поставив поднимаемый ими т.н. "нац. вопрос" ребром? Зачем...

Добавлю: самое место этому ролику -- в разделе "Юмор и Адхармовый юмор" : ), а не в "Буддизм на ...". Ибо к буддизму как таковому этот явный, как выразились Вы, "гон" отношения не имеет.

----------


## Оскольд

Вся мудрость пошла от евреев))))
И боевые искусства тоже))))

P.S. Без всякой задней мысли...Просто наткнулся на эту картинку в сообщении Пампкин Хеда в одной из тем 2009 года и как то она легла на это обсуждение))))

----------

Алексей Т (22.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

Ролик очень напомнил родноверов) просто тупо перетягивание одеяла на себя) причем без особых оснований, не более. Тему нужно в юмор отнести)

----------


## Оскольд

> Ролик очень напомнил родноверов) просто тупо перетягивание одеяла на себя) причем без особых оснований, не более. Тему нужно в юмор отнести)


А мне почему то напомнило стилистику американских протестантов...Вот откуда они слизали свой формат))))(я имею ввиду конечно же протестанты у иудеев, иначе быть не может :Wink:  )

----------

Алексей Т (22.04.2012), Иван Горяинов (22.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

> (я имею ввиду конечно же протестанты у иудеев, иначе быть не может )


во во..  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex

> ...появилась шкодная мысль создать группу для буддистов, благосклонно относящихся к украинской и славянской культуре...


О! У меня как раз присутствуют и еврейская, и украинская кровь. Буду троллить с обеих сторон!

----------

Wyrd (23.04.2012), Слава Эркин (22.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> О! У меня как раз присутствуют и еврейская, и украинская кровь. Буду троллить с обеих сторон!


Троллить -- ваще не проблема. Проблема -- не троллить, даже ежли очень клонит и хочется... : ))

----------

Alex (22.04.2012), Кузьмич (24.04.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Ролик очень напомнил родноверов) просто тупо перетягивание одеяла на себя) причем без особых оснований, не более. Тему нужно в юмор отнести)


Ребята, да я серьёзно. Вы можете относится к этим историям как хотите, но они РЕАЛЬНЫЕ! Я лично знаю десятки таких людей, которых их Учителя сразу или через некоторое время отсылали в Израиль из Индии, Китая, Японии, говоря что вся мудрость и праведность которую они ищут уже находится в иудеиских книгах у них дома.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ребята, да я серьёзно. Вы можете относится к этим историям как хотите, но они РЕАЛЬНЫЕ! Я лично знаю десятки таких людей, которых их Учителя сразу или через некоторое время отсылали в Израиль из Индии, Китая, Японии, говоря что вся мудрость и праведность которую они ищут уже находится в иудеиских книгах у них дома.


В переводе на русский - этих людей просто мягко отправили фсад.

----------

Алексей Т (23.04.2012), Джнянаваджра (23.04.2012), Кузьмич (24.04.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> В переводе на русский - этих людей просто мягко отправили фсад.


Не всякий русский поймёт еврея. А... тем более индийца, китайца,японца...

----------


## Alex

Ой вэй, Славочкэ (антшульдикен за фамильярность, но мы примерно ровесники). Таки не всякий еврей поймёт еврея, а вы говорите за русских...

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.04.2012), Слава Эркин (23.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

> Ребята, да я серьёзно. Вы можете относится к этим историям как хотите, но они РЕАЛЬНЫЕ! Я лично знаю десятки таких людей, которых их Учителя сразу или через некоторое время отсылали в Израиль из Индии, Китая, Японии, говоря что вся мудрость и праведность которую они ищут уже находится в иудеиских книгах у них дома.


Вы хоть немножко к данным пассажам критично отнеситесь и поразмышляйте) к примеру НИКОГДА НИКОГДА НИКОГДА ни один гуру и учитель не признает ЧУЖОЕ знание лучше и выше своего.(и естественно свое адепты восхваляют выше всех других, что мы и видим в ролике и в вашем сообщении.) Скорее всего их просто правда послали) пусть наверно  свое учат))  :Smilie:   Да и Будда вы пологаете учился у евреев чтоли?  :Big Grin:  Так же как и многие другие восточные философы и мыслители создатели своих систем?) Веды тоже? значит уже значительная часть мудрости никак не связаана с евреями) * Как бы большинство мудрости само по себе уже куда древнее всяких там евреев впринципе)*

----------

Иван Горяинов (23.04.2012), Кузьмич (24.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

По поводу осознавания привязанности к национальной самоидентификации.

Когда наблюдал и наблюдаю такое у тех или иных людей, у меня давно уже вопросов не возникает.
Для небуддиста это -- нормально: искать, к какой наиболее симпатичной и/или влиятельной "группе сотоварищей" примкнуть, "чтоб не пропасть поодиночке".
Но когда такое вижу у буддистов, коим должно ведь быть хотя бы в принципе понятно, что если в этой жизни ты (ура!) -- еврей, то в некой следующей (увы : ) -- "наоборот", т.е. не еврей никаким боком... %)
Потому какой резон волновать не только свой ум, но ещё и "широкие массы общественности" собственным эксклюзивным (или -- наполовину, на треть, на четверть и т.д.) "пятым пунктом"... Ведёт такое _гордое_ волнение к уменьшению ненависти к евреям? Так ведь нет же!

Мудрость же, действительно, национальности не имеет. : ) Особенно, если не забывать, что для буддиста высшая мудрость -- арья-праджня. Иначе он просто не буддист, даже ведя глубоко нравственную жизнь и всё такое.

Просто мысли вслух...

----------

Alex (23.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Но когда такое вижу у буддистов, коим должно ведь быть хотя бы в принципе понятно, что если в этой жизни ты (ура!) -- еврей, то в некой следующей (увы : ) -- "наоборот", т.е. не еврей никаким боком... %)


Я слышала, что у иудеев есть такая тема, что еврей всегда перерождается евреем)

----------

Алексей Т (24.04.2012), Ондрий (23.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Я слышала, что у иудеев есть такая тема, что еврей всегда перерождается евреем)


Помню одну хасидскую историю про то как ребе рассказал, что теленок из его хозяйства это бывший еврей который что то там напакостил))) И еще где то встречалось, что еврей может утратить некую дополнительную душу(давно все это читалось) и переродится гоем))) Типа спустится на более низкую ступень эволюции))) Ну как неприкасаемым в индии))) Так что...Иное дело у ливанских друзов, у них действительно тока друзом и никак иначе)))

----------

Алексей Т (24.04.2012), Аньезка (23.04.2012), Сауди (23.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Мой муж посещает курс подготовки к гиюру чисто ради интереса, "чтобы знать тиртхиков, среди которых живу и мог предсказывать их поведение в тех или иных ситуациях". После каждого занятия приходит домой с одной фразой: "Аня, это же п***ц!".
Основной иудейский мейнстрим является формализованным выполнением заповедей и никак не работает с причинами появлений страданий и т.д. В этом смысле христианство гораздо ближе к буддизму, т.к. Христос говорил не только о формальном выполнении заповедей, но и о контроле своих чувств и мотиваций. Источник учения "Йадуд" - пророки. Откуда взялись пророки, и связанные с ними монотеистические учения, открытым текстом написано в сутре Брахмаджала. После того как не стало пророков и была зафиксирована Тора раби Акивой - к написанному не может быть добавлена ни одна буква, то есть вся последующая "практика" есть не более чем рефлексия на тему написанного (а-ля длина портков, форма пейс и т.д.)

Я лично не представляю, как можно променять буддизм на иудаизм.

----------

Wyrd (23.04.2012), Алексей Т (24.04.2012), Ондрий (23.04.2012), Оскольд (23.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я слышала, что у иудеев есть такая тема, что еврей всегда перерождается евреем)


Т.е., буддистка Аньезка тоже так полагает или как бы предполагает/надеется, в т.ч. и касательно евреек? : )

----------


## Аньезка

> Т.е., буддистка Аньезка тоже так полагает или как бы предполагает/надеется, в т.ч. и касательно евреек? : )


Юй Кан, у Вас в голове какие-то нездоровые темы относительно евреев. 
Это заметно и по этому, и по предыдущему сообщению, где вдруг откуда ни возьмись, ни к селу ни к городу, вылезло "Ведёт такое гордое волнение к уменьшению ненависти к евреям?"
Вы завидуете богоизбранным?)))

----------

Bob (23.04.2012), Алексей Т (24.04.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не всякий русский поймёт еврея. А... тем более индийца, китайца,японца...


Так точно! Поэтому русских надо отправлять к Кириллу! Он свой - он все понимает  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, у Вас в голове какие-то нездоровые темы относительно евреев. 
> Это заметно и по этому, и по предыдущему сообщению, где вдруг откуда ни возьмись, ни к селу ни к городу, вылезло "Ведёт такое гордое волнение к уменьшению ненависти к евреям?"


"*Потому какой резон волновать не только свой ум, но ещё и "широкие массы общественности" собственным эксклюзивным (или -- наполовину, на треть, на четверть и т.д.) "пятым пунктом"...* Ведёт такое _гордое_ волнение к уменьшению ненависти к евреям? Так ведь нет же!"

Аньезка, в ходе разговора о буддизме (и, в частности, о ненависти) вдрух вспомнившая иудейску теме, с этим не согласная, как (или -- не как?) и с иудейской темой?
Или согласная?
Или -- как, если честно и конкретно, а не на уровне "сам умный"? : )




> Вы завидуете богоизбранным?)))


Давно уже никому не завидую -- ни званым, ни избранным... Правда-правда : ), и на полном серьёзе.
Хотите ещё поговорить об этом?

----------


## Мансур

> Основной иудейский мейнстрим является формализованным выполнением заповедей и никак не работает с причинами появлений страданий и т.д.


Иудаизм отличается некоторой простотой (по сравнению с философией Махаяны), но думаю, его все равно вряд ли можно пересказать одной строкой.

Есть такой неплохой фильм, кажестся, он называется "Ренегат" - о еврее-фашисте. В конце фильма он погибает, спасая орт смерти раввина. И у этого парня есть девушка-иудейка, которая периодически уговаривает его вернуться в лоно традиции. "Почему бы тебе снова не вернуться к Богу?" - "Зачем? Чтобы быть раздавленным всей Его мощью?" - "Но возможно, это лучшее, что может произойти с человеком".

Это - аврааимческая вера. Изучать ее, понимать и анализировать совершенно бессмысленно. Это или есть, или нет. Полное самоотречение. "Единственный должен остаться Один". В исламе и христианстве это тоже есть, но в иудаизме выражено наиболее ярко. Лично я отношусь к этому с уважением.




> Я лично не представляю, как можно променять буддизм на иудаизм.


Все в руке Аллаха! Тут вам не детерминизм!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Аньезка, в ходе разговора о буддизме (и, в частности, о ненависти) вдрух вспомнившая иудейску теме, с этим не согласная, как (или -- не как?) и с иудейской темой?
> Или согласная?
> Или -- как, если честно и конкретно, а не на уровне "сам умный"? : )


Я не согласна и не не согласна.
Я ничего об этом не знаю, как и про то, правда ли, что переродиться человеком так же сложно, как черепахе, плавающей в океане, попасть в плавающее что-то там круглое... У меня нет такого уровня всеведения.

----------

Алексей Т (24.04.2012), Оскольд (23.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не согласна и не не согласна.
> Я ничего об этом не знаю, как и про то, правда ли, что переродиться человеком так же сложно, как черепахе, плавающей в океане, попасть в плавающее что-то там круглое... У меня нет такого уровня всеведения.


Но словам-то Будды, простым, как старые три копейки, выходит, не доверяете...

Ну ладно, уговорили. Желаю если и переродиться черепахой, то -- в израильском, а не в московском зоопарке! : )

----------


## Топпер

> Все в руке Аллаха! Тут вам не детерменизм!


Да..... это вам не это

----------

Алексей Т (24.04.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Но словам-то Будды, простым, как старые три копейки, выходит, не доверяете...
> 
> Ну ладно, уговорили. Желаю если и переродиться черепахой, то -- в израильском, а не в московском зоопарке! : )


Не доверять Будде можно только после проверки - что Он и советовал делать.

Кстати, я даже стесняюсь как-то говорить, но приведенная мной фраза Будды не о перерождении черепахой. Кхм.

----------


## Юй Кан

Да, вброс, исполненный топикстартером этой темы, получился качественным, содержательным и крайне актуальным для буддистов! %)

----------

Кузьмич (24.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не доверять Будде можно только после проверки - что Он и советовал делать.


Во-первых, _не_ доверять Будде для буддиста/буддистки -- попросту глупость.
Во-вторых же, проверять, не доверяя, он советовал _каламамам_, а _не своим ученикам_...




> Кстати, я даже стесняюсь как-то говорить, но приведенная мной фраза Будды не о перерождении черепахой. Кхм.


Если не поняли, что это было шуткой, -- чего стесняться? %)
В подтексте шутки -- аллюзия на старый анек о черепахе, сбежавшей из московского, и другой -- об опоссуме сбежавшем из израильского...

Юй Кан
19.04.2010, 11:18
Объявление
 Из городского зоопарка сбежала крупная взрослая черепаха. Нашедшему просьба развернуть её на 180 градусов.

Топпер
19.04.2010, 11:37
Объявление по радио: "Из зоопарка Тель-Авива, сбежал опоссум. Всем увидевшим зверя, просьба внести по 11 шекелей в кассу зоопарка".

----------

Кузьмич (24.04.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Во-первых, _не_ доверять Будде для буддиста/буддистки -- попросту глупость.
> Во-вторых же, проверять, не доверяя, он советовал _каламамам_, а _не своим ученикам_...


Где Будда говорил _своим ученикам_, что им следует слепо Ему верить?
Его Путь принимается буддистами как гипотеза, достойная проверки. 
"Я просто тот, кто указывает путь" (ц)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, вброс, исполненный топикстартером этой темы, получился качественным, содержательным и крайне актуальным для буддистов! %)


Успокойтесь уже наконец. Не нравится тема - не участвуйте в ней.

----------

Bob (23.04.2012), Алексей Т (24.04.2012), Аньезка (23.04.2012), Мансур (23.04.2012), Слава Эркин (23.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Успокойтесь уже наконец. Не нравится тема - не участвуйте в ней.


Бханте, где у меня беспокойство?
_Спокойно и аргументированно_ говорю о буддизме, к которому тема, увы, отношения не имеет, как и больш-во постов в ней.

----------


## Аньезка

> Бханте, где у меня беспокойство?
> _Спокойно и аргументированно_ говорю о буддизме, к которому тема, увы, отношения не имеет, как и больш-во постов в ней.


Тема *имеет* отношение к буддизму.
В ней сравнивается буддизм с другим вероучением.

----------

Алексей Т (24.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Где Будда говорил _своим ученикам_, что им следует слепо Ему верить?
> Его Путь принимается буддистами как гипотеза, достойная проверки.


Есть, конечно, и такие буддисты, для которых 4БИ и Б8П -- не руководство к действию и даже не теория : ), а не более чем гипотеза, исходя из чего они и делают вывод, что _доверять_ Будде не нужно даже в таких простых вопросах как малая вероятность перерождения человеком в эпоху всеобщего помрачения.
Неужто Вы -- одна из них?




> "Я просто тот, кто указывает путь" (ц)


Откуда цитата?

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, где у меня беспокойство?
> _Спокойно и аргументированно_ говорю о буддизме, к которому тема, увы, отношения не имеет, как и больш-во постов в ней.


Не имеет по-вашему отношения. Ок. Зачем эту мысль на протяжении стольких постов продвигать? Всё-равно не все с ней согласны. Хотя и в обратном вас тоже убеждать не будут.

----------

Bob (23.04.2012), Алексей Т (24.04.2012), Слава Эркин (23.04.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Есть, конечно, и такие буддисты, для которых 4БИ и Б8П -- не руководство к действию и даже не теория : ), а не более чем гипотеза, исходя из чего они и делают вывод, что _доверять_ Будде не нужно даже в таких простых вопросах как малая вероятность перерождения человеком в эпоху всеобщего помрачения.
> Неужто Вы -- одна из них?


Не нужно жонглировать словами - мне не интересны эти пустопорожние разговоры не по теме. Я не первый день на форуме и в курсе, что Вы не способны прервать себя, и будете продолжать троллить, если отвечать Вам)




> Откуда цитата?





> "По какой причине, славный Гаутама, на каком основании, при том, что существует нирвана, при том, что существует путь, ведущий к нирване, при том, что есть славный Гаутама как советчик, некоторые ученики, получив такие советы и указания от славного Гаутамы, достигают высшей цели - нирваны, а некоторые нет?"
> 
> "Хорошо, брахман, тогда я задам тебе ответный вопрос. Ответь мне так, как тебе удобно. Что ты думаешь вот о чем, брахман: умело ли ты владеешь путем, ведущим к Раджаграхе?
> 
> "Да,уважаемый, я умело владею путем, ведущим к Раджаграхе".
> 
> "Что ты думаешь вот о чем: сюда может прийти человек, который хочет пойти в Раджаграху. Подойдя к тебе, он может сказать так: "Уважаемый, я хочу пойти в Раджаграху; покажи мне путь к этой Раджаграхе". Ты можешь сказать ему так: "Да, уважаемый, эта дорога ведет к Раджаграхе; пройди по ней немного. Пройдя по ней немного, ты увидишь деревню; пройди немного дальше; пройдя немного дальше, ты увидишь рыночный городок; пройди немного дальше. Пройдя немного дальше, ты увидишь Раджаграху с ее восхитительными парками, восхитительными лесами, восхитительными полями, восхитительными прудами. Но даже получив от тебя такие советы и указания, он может пойти не по той дороге и направиться на запад. Затем может подойти второй человек, желающий пойти в Раджаграху... (как и выше) ... ты увидишь Раджаграху с ее восхитительными ... прудами". Получив от тебя такие советы и указания, он может благополучно добраться до Раджаграхи. По какой причине, брахман, на каком основании, при том, что существует Раджаграха, при том, что есть путь, ведущий к Раджаграхе, при том что есть ты как советчик, один человек, получив от тебя советы и указания, может пойти не по той дороге и направиться на запад, а другой может благополучно добраться до Раджаграхи?"
> 
> "Что же я могу здесь поделать, славный Гаутама? Я показываю путь, славный Гаутама".
> ...


http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn107.htm





> The Buddha never placed unconditional demands on anyone's faith. And for anyone from a culture where the dominant religions do place such demands on one's faith, this is one of Buddhism's most attractive features.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...awakening.html

----------

Bob (23.04.2012), Алексей Т (24.04.2012)

----------


## Legba

Дьявол, как всегда, в мелочах.
Японцы (в отличии от китайцев) не разливают чай из чайника, и не придерживают пальцами рукав.
Кому любопытно - посмотрите ролики, там совсем другие манипуляции, т.к. чай взбивают венчиком уже в чашке.
Так что первый ребе подготовился не очень хорошо.))
Что касается второго... Шестиконечная звезда (равно как пятиконечная, или свастика, или квадрат) просто фигура,
которую легко нарисовать. И это с равным успехом символ "Щита Давида", "Шивы и Шакти" или большого макаронного монстра.
Обычная пропаганда, не слишком умелая. Чего тут хорошего?

----------

Alex (23.04.2012), Wyrd (23.04.2012), Алексей Т (24.04.2012), Иван Горяинов (23.04.2012), Ондрий (23.04.2012), Оскольд (23.04.2012), Сауди (23.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не имеет по-вашему отношения. Ок. Зачем эту мысль на протяжении стольких постов продвигать? Всё-равно не все с ней согласны. Хотя и в обратном вас тоже убеждать не будут.


Принял решение поговорить об этом. В частности -- о превосходстве арья-праджни над любой иной мудростью, включая еврейскую/иудаистскую (косвенно превозносимую в ролике), как и о привязанности к своему _особому_ "пятому", присущей не только ребе из ролика...
Т.о., выражаемая (продвигаемая : ) мною точка зрения ни в чём не противоречит буддийской, в отличии от выраженной (продвигаемой : ) в стартовом ролике.
Моя позиция не нравится и хотите, чтобы я замолчал? Откуда это желание...

----------


## Топпер

> Принял решение поговорить об этом. В частности -- о превосходстве арья-праджни над любой иной мудростью, включая еврейскую/иудаистскую (косвенно превозносимую в ролике), как и о привязанности к своему _особому_ "пятому", присущей не только ребе из ролика...
> Т.о., выражаемая (продвигаемая : ) мною точка зрения ни в чём не противоречит буддийской, в отличии от выраженной (продвигаемой : ) в стартовом ролике.
> Моя позиция не нравится и хотите, чтобы я замолчал? Откуда это желание...


Вам чем-то не угодили евреи?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не нужно жонглировать словами - мне не интересны эти пустопорожние разговоры не по теме. Я не первый день на форуме и в курсе, что Вы не способны прервать себя, и будете продолжать троллить, если отвечать Вам)


Зачотный, тотальный и напрочь беспардонный, но, как понимаю, нещитовый переход на... : ))




> "Брахман, аналогично существует нирвана, есть путь, ведущий к нирване, и есть я как советчик. Но некоторые мои ученики, получив от меня такие советы и указания, достигают высшей цели - нирваны, а некоторые нет. Что же я могу здесь поделать, брахман? *Татхагата - это тот, кто показывает путь*".
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn107.htm


Вот теперь цитата точная.
С той только оговоркой, что Татхагата показывает _единственный правильный путь, ведущий к полному и окончательному Освобождению_, схематично изложенный там же. И, соответственно, если не доверяешь словам Татхагаты, сомневаясь даже в таком простом вопросе как.., а полагаешь им сказанное всего лишь _гипотезой_, а не руководством, то... Дальше понятно?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вам чем-то не угодили евреи?


Откуда такая странная... гипотеза, можете пояснить?

----------


## Топпер

> Откуда такая странная... гипотеза, можете пояснить?


Из вашего повышенного интереса к этой теме.

----------

Слава Эркин (23.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Вам чем-то не угодили евреи?


Есть мне кажется еще один вариант. Возможно, что любое чувство национального превосходства будь то русское, еврейское, цыганское, чеченское, чукотское(для тех кто не знает до 17 века чукчи не считали окружающие народы людьми и обращались с ними соответствующе по скотски, потом появились русские и возникла легенда, что бог создал их для того чтобы привозить чай и соль и многие чукчи искренне недоумевали почему те отклонились от своего предназначения и начали воевать против них...кстати первые войны русская армия проиграла, пули отскакивали от костяных(рыбных) доспехов а корпус казаков успел перессорится с солдатами и в силу малочисленности и плохой координации в рукопашной часто побеждали именно чукчи), немецкое, японское, украинское, и т.д. Просто о еврейском фашизме и национализме не принято говорить в слух ибо вроде бы кощунственно народ от него пострадавший в этом заподозривать, но реально еврейский фашизм(так же как и русский и т.д.) и н7ацизм существует, равно как и шовинизм и чувство религиозной исключительности(это вообще акцентировано в авраамических религиях). Ну а если по сабжу еврейский мистицизм, как считают ряд ученых испытывал не себе огромное влияние неоплотонизма, а уж то что половина легенд ветхого завета содраны у шумер, зороастрийцев и т.д. так и вообще по моему общее место в светской иудаике и библиистике(что не исключает вклад некоторых пророков в историю мировой религиозной мысли). Ну и вопрос о том насколько все это согласуется с Дхармой тоже вроде бы вполне законный.

----------

Alex (23.04.2012), Кузьмич (24.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Miruka Ze

А вот еще например видео. К сожалению на иврите. Которое один мой исповедующий иудаизм сотрудник (объяснимо не компетентный в вопросах восточных учений и практик) горяче рекомендовал к просмотру. 
В них довольный собой дядька без толики стеснения врет детям о том как он будучи молодым учил рейки в Тибетских монастырях
под руководством Далай Ламы и как он на курсах випассаны занимался поднятием кундалини. И как в итоге бог дал ему знак и он вернулся в лоно иудаизма. 
Я тут немного гротескно его перефразировал, но смысл его речей примерно передал.
В таких видео по моему более понятнее кому и в каких целях это говорится.  
Грустно как-то.

----------

Legba (23.04.2012), Кузьмич (24.04.2012), Оскольд (23.04.2012), Сауди (23.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Есть мне кажется еще один вариант. Возможно, что любое чувство национального превосходства будь то русское, еврейское, цыганское, чеченское, чукотское.... немецкое, японское, украинское, и т.д. Просто о еврейском фашизме и национализме не принято говорить в слух ибо вроде бы кощунственно народ от него пострадавший в этом заподозривать, но реально еврейский фашизм(так же как и русский и т.д.) и н7ацизм существует,


Удивительные выводы делаются из открытой темы. Товарищи, ну вы уж и фашизм сюда приплели. 
О превосходстве слова сказано не было. Откуда, какой шовинизм? Ролик - занятный. Вполне можно с ним не соглашаться. Никто не требует. Но зачем же сразу про еврейский фашизм ярлыки клеить?

----------

Bob (23.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Удивительные выводы делаются из открытой темы. Товарищи, ну вы уж и фашизм сюда приплели. 
> О превосходстве слова сказано не было. Откуда, какой шовинизм? Ролик - занятный. Вполне можно с ним не соглашаться. Никто не требует. Но зачем же сразу про еврейский фашизм ярлыки клеить?


А зачем сразу обвинять Юй Кана в антисемитизме? Я просто показал ущербность такого подхода.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Из вашего повышенного интереса к этой теме.


Стало быть, "повышенный" интерес у прочих, придерживающихся иной точки зрения, основывается на том, что евреи им то угождали, то не угождали, да наконец-то -- в нынешней конкретной жизни, где они с ними совпали, -- и угодили... : ) Шучу, ибо и вопрос про "не угодили", и это Ваше умозаключение некорректны.

А если всерьёз, то, бханте, разве я где-то сказал, что быть евреем -- плохо, или евреи -- плохие? Нет, не было такого и не будет. : )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Вы хоть немножко к данным пассажам критично отнеситесь и поразмышляйте) к примеру НИКОГДА НИКОГДА НИКОГДА ни один гуру и учитель не признает ЧУЖОЕ знание лучше и выше своего.(и естественно свое адепты восхваляют выше всех других, что мы и видим в ролике и в вашем сообщении.) Скорее всего их просто правда послали) пусть наверно  свое учат))   Да и Будда вы пологаете учился у евреев чтоли?  Так же как и многие другие восточные философы и мыслители создатели своих систем?) Веды тоже? значит уже значительная часть мудрости никак не связаана с евреями) * Как бы большинство мудрости само по себе уже куда древнее всяких там евреев впринципе)*


Ну-у-у-у... не нужно про < всяких там евреев >... ( пахнет ).
Алексей, Вы имеете право на своё мнение, я не собираюсь с пеной у рта доказывать Вам что-либо ( пена кончилась ).
Историю еврейского народа в Советской школе не изучали, так что о ведах и евреях Вам прощается...
И ещё... Знание ( о котором идёт речь ) не может быть чужим! Так как и мы с Вами не можем быть чужими. Есть всякие кармические связи и они бывают разные. И разные люди по-разному восприимчивы к разным изложениям Знания.

----------

Иван Горяинов (23.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Вот скажите мне, как буддист, да и вообще нормальный человек, может вестись на такие ответы раввинов?

Вопрос: 



> Как объяснить, что Рахель за букетик цветов продала Яакова?
> 
> Уважаемый рав Реувен Куклин, в комментариях к Торе о Яакове, Рахели и Лее я нашла, что изначально женихом Леи был запланирован Эсав. Лея страдала от этого, и глаза её часто были опухшими от слёз… И поэтому перспектива стать женой благородного Яакова для Леи оказалась спасением. Почему Яаков так сильно любил Рахиль? Ведь Рахиль чем-то похожа на Эсава. Не были бы Рахиль и Эсав подходящей парой? Как Эсав, будучи голоден, продал своё первородство за похлёбку, что в ту минуту варил Яаков… Похоже, и Рахель за букетик цветов продала Яакова на ночь Лее. А потом подарила ему двух молоденьких красавиц, Билу и Зилпу чтоб те родили за её счёт детей от него. Я не могу совместить понятие её высокой духовности и такого отношения к мужу. Или всё здесь в норме? Ревновать неправильно? Есть ли какие-либо объяснения в Торе о ревности? Лея ревновала Яакова? Почему Рахель не ревновала мужа? Большое спасибо, М.





> Отвечает Рав Реувен Куклин Рав Реувен Куклин
> 
> Уважаемая М.,
> 
> Вы задаёте интересные вопросы. Видно, что Вы вдумчивый человек, стремящийся понять истину.
> 
> Чтобы ответить на Ваш вопрос, необходимо привести один фундаментальный принцип, который поможет разобраться во многих вопросах и разрешить многие недоумения, возникающие при изучении Танаха.
> 
> Этот принцип мы находим в трактате Шаббат (112 б). Там приводится изречение рабби Зейры от имени Равы бар-Зимны: «Если первые (поколения мудрецов) ангелы, то мы люди, а если они люди, то мы ослы». Рабби Зейра своими словами проливает свет на истинный уровень праведников прежних поколений. По утверждению рабби Зейра, они находились на ином духовном уровне, недоступном нам. И «расстояние» между ними и нами настолько велико, что мы являемся совершенно иной сущностью: если они ангелы, мы люди, если они люди, то мы ослы. Не напрасно упомянул рабби Зейра в своём изречении именно «осла». Если сравнивать нас с первыми поколениями, мы не только «окажемся» животными, но и самими материальными из всех животных — ослами. «Осёл» на святом языке — хамор, от того же корня, что и хомер — материя: сущность осла — наиболее материальная.
> ...


http://toldot.ru/urava/ask/urava_6710.html

----------

Wyrd (24.04.2012), Алексей Т (24.04.2012), Кузьмич (24.04.2012), Оскольд (24.04.2012)

----------


## Alex

Мы на работе очень любили в свободную минутку почитать про Шабес из Мишны. Или душещипательных историй с толдойс.ру.
Например, про обсуждение того, является ли нарушением Шабеса, если мужчина помочится с крыши на улицу (т.е. переместит нечто, в данном случае свою мочу, из частного владения (дом) в общественное (улица). Ржака была неимоверная.
Но иудаизм не только про это. Моё мнение — очень имховое, конечно — честные и искренние приверженцы авраамизма (примитивного и во многом демонического в истоках) не могли не получить истинный опыт, своего рода прозрение. Но трактовали его по-своему. Поэтому однозначно судить и об иудаизме, и о христианстве, и о так нелюбимом среди буддистов исламе я лично не могу. Потому что видел много чего, что не укладывается в привычные схемы. Вот так как-то.

----------

Bob (24.04.2012), Алевлад (24.04.2012), Аньезка (23.04.2012), Кузьмич (24.04.2012), Оскольд (24.04.2012), Слава Эркин (24.04.2012), Тао (24.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Alex

> Иное дело у ливанских друзов...


Согласно вероучению друзов, Аллах специально выделил время (долгое), чтобы каждое живое существо могло принять истинную веру (т.е. учение друзов). Срок истек уже давно (я не помню точно, но в Средних веках еще), так что теперь ворота закрыты, кто хотел — уже сел на поезд. И теперь да, друзом можно только родиться, а межконфессиональные браки строго запрещены (кто смотрел "Сирийскую невесту", помните, как друзские шейхи устроили бойкот одному из героев, женившемуся на русской? там про друзское селение), хотя мне все же известны единичные случаи таких браков.

----------

Оскольд (24.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> А вот еще например видео. К сожалению на иврите. Которое один мой исповедующий иудаизм сотрудник (объяснимо не компетентный в вопросах восточных учений и практик) горяче рекомендовал к просмотру. 
> В них довольный собой дядька без толики стеснения врет детям о том как он будучи молодым учил рейки в Тибетских монастырях
> под руководством Далай Ламы и как он на курсах випассаны занимался поднятием кундалини. И как в итоге бог дал ему знак и он вернулся в лоно иудаизма. 
> Я тут немного гротескно его перефразировал, но смысл его речей примерно передал.
> В таких видео по моему более понятнее кому и в каких целях это говорится.  
> .
> Грустно как-то.


Всё в порядке. Я просмотрел 5 частей. Устным Ивритом владею в совершенстве. Не беспокойтесь, он рейки у ЕСДЛ не изучал и випассаной кундолини не поднимал. Всё хорошо. Но он рассказывает о том как он стал соблюдать заповеди. Это его дорога, похожая на те что я имел в виду выше ( без наказов учителей ). Она сильно преукрашена, что бы веселее и <продаваемее> была, но в целом в полне правдоподобная. Нормально. Таких историй, как я говарил, действительно много.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> В переводе на русский - этих людей просто мягко отправили фсад.


Может, это потому, что




> ...вся мудрость и праведность *которую они ищут* уже находится в иудеиских книгах у них дома.


 искать можно разное...

----------

Ондрий (24.04.2012), Оскольд (24.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Т

> Ну-у-у-у... не нужно про < всяких там евреев >... ( пахнет ).


Нет не пахнет) я не имел ввиду сдесь никакого такого контекста. Вы вероятно восприняли так по привычке так как наверно не раз сталкивались с скажем "недружелюбным поведением". Сочуствую. Но для меня эта народность просто народность, не более. И я не особо понимаю почему другие народности так возвышают и прославляют эту(хоть ненавистью, хоть симпатией в редких случаях). Ну конечно кроме того что некоторые себя возомнили "высшей расой" (богоизбраные) а все остальные гои(недорасы и тп) это мне понятно ) но везде же идиотов хватает)  и что мне теперь всех евреев изза них ненаведить? Вот и говорю что всяких там евреев впринципе.



> Алексей, Вы имеете право на своё мнение, я не собираюсь с пеной у рта доказывать Вам что-либо ( пена кончилась ).


Да доказывать то и незачем.. темболее с пеной у рта) Я  просто привел одни аргументы, если они вам кажутся не состоятельными можете просто привести их опровержение. Можно ведь просто обсудить.



> Историю еврейского народа в Советской школе не изучали, так что о ведах и евреях Вам прощается...


 Дык зачем учить в советски школах историю этого народа? Историю чукчей тоже же не учим) Можно по подробней что не так.



> И ещё... Знание ( о котором идёт речь ) не может быть чужим! Так как и мы с Вами не можем быть чужими. Есть всякие кармические связи и они бывают разные. И разные люди по-разному восприимчивы к разным изложениям Знания.


Так в том то и дело, что за знание? Знания бывают ооооч разные такто) Как я понимаю претендуют на самую совершенную систему духовного развития  да?) Илм на то что бы евреи не бегали по другим системам а остовались у себя что мол все их знания уже у нас есть? По моему просто маразм, и просто павству собирают из потенциальных адептов не более.  И еще вопрос) если ваши знания так совершенны и тп то что вы сдесь то делаете?  :Wink:

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Всё в порядке. Я просмотрел 5 частей.


Слава я тоже ивритоговорящий и ваш так полагаю соотечественник.
И могу вам дословно процитировать в каких местах он просто откровенно несет чушь.
Притом из самих речей ясно, что истории эти, скорее всего он просто выдумал опираясь на многочисленные рассказы побывавших в Индии-Непале-Тайланде и т.д людей.
Коих в наших краях бессметное количество (и я к слову сказать один из них). В противном случае не понятно каким образом все детали перемешаны и совершенно не соответствуют действительности.
Он явно не компетентен в тех вещах о которых вещает и опирается на некомпетентность публики. А публика- дети. И он им лжет. И это отвратительно.
Простите за столь категоричные суждения, я прекрасно понимаю, что люди порою приукрашивают свои истории для красного словца. И можно к этому относится снисходительней.
Но в данной ситуации я не вижу подобному поведению оправдания.

----------

Legba (24.04.2012), Аньезка (24.04.2012), Оскольд (24.04.2012), Слава Эркин (24.04.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Слава я тоже ивритоговорящий и ваш так полагаю соотечественник.
> И могу вам дословно процитировать в каких местах он просто откровенно несет чушь.
> Притом из самих речей ясно, что истории эти, скорее всего он просто выдумал опираясь на многочисленные рассказы побывавших в Индии-Непале-Тайланде и т.д людей.
> Коих в наших краях бессметное количество (и я к слову сказать один из них). В противном случае не понятно каким образом все детали перемешаны и совершенно не соответствуют действительности.
> Он явно не компетентен в тех вещах о которых вещает и опирается на некомпетентность публики. А публика- дети. И он им лжет. И это отвратительно.
> Простите за столь категоричные суждения, я прекрасно понимаю, что люди порою приукрашивают свои истории для красного словца. И можно к этому относится снисходительней.
> Но в данной ситуации я не вижу подобному поведению оправдания.


А шо им делать? Популярность иудаизма среди самих евреев и людей смешанного происхождения таки падает. Таки приходится вертеться! Как Вы верно заметили израильтяне все чаще смотрят на восток. В армии, как я читал лет пять назад, все чаще вместо Торы для присяги просят Новый Завет а то и еще что похуже! А ортодоксам очень нужно сохранить свои привелегии, а государству находящемуся в постоянной боевой готовности пригодную для мобилизации идеалогию! Для некоторых евреев потерять веру в то что они самые самые, равноценно потери смысла жизни)))(впрочем таких дураков везде хватает). Здесь, как говорится "все средства хороши", по крайней мере с точки зрения ортодоксов и государства. Вот кстати любопытная и показательная цитата из "travel агнца" Анастасии Гостевой(книжка так себе, не плохая но и не шедевр но это место выглядит жизненным):



> Мы возвращаемся в гостиницу, если бы мы не были такими расслабленными и  неторопливыми, мы бы возненавидели этот fucking business.[49] Мне кажется, для Дели не существует таких понятий,  как день и ночь, рикша ноет и пытается выклянчить лишние пять рупий,  какие они все капризные, как они любят поканючить — смеется Алексей,  десять вечера, на Main Bazar'e без изменений — коровы, нищие,  прокаженные, тревеллеры всех мастей и раскрасок, индусы-продавцы, не  спешащие закрывать свои лавки в ожидании поздних посетителей, «24-hours  service»[50] — национальный индийский хит, индийские мальчики  прогуливаются, взявшись за ручки, кричат приветствия, в «Hare Rama» и в  соседнем «Adjai», где внизу расположилась German Bakery, кипит жизнь, в  холле сидит на рюкзаках ватага израильтян, отбывающих на автобусе в  Ришикеш, кто-то сбегает вниз по лестнице, кто-то игриво толкается на  ступеньках, со всех этажей несется музыка — Goa-trans, индийские  барабаны, «Led Zeppelin», по лестнице слетает бородатый раввин,  обитатель синагоги на третьем этаже, проводящий активную миссионерскую  деятельность среди подрастающего поколения, и накидывается на фривольно  расположившуюся и ждущую автобус компанию, в течение пяти минут он  что-то яростно вещает, после чего столь же стремительно удаляется  обратно наверх, оставив свою паству заметно приунывшей, смысл этого  спектакля так и остается скрытым для непосвященных.

----------


## Miruka Ze

Оскольд
Вы меня конечно очень очень простите. Я вас наверное сейчас рассержу.
Но по смысловому содержанию ваш текст не многим отличается от речей раввина которого я тут критикую.
Своего рода ничем не обоснованная компиляция "по мотивам". 
Где традиционно все сваливается в кучу и ни имеет никакого отношения ни к сути обсуждаемого ни к действительности.

----------


## Оскольд

> Оскольд
> Вы меня конечно очень очень простите. Я вас наверное сейчас рассержу.
> Но по смысловому содержанию ваш текст не многим отличается от речей раввина которого я тут критикую.
> Своего рода ничем не обоснованная компиляция "по мотивам". 
> Где традиционно все сваливается в кучу и ни имеет никакого отношения ни к сути обсуждаемого ни к действительности.


Ну почему же рассердите))) Я выразил све мнение Вы свое и ничего криминального в этом нет. Я бы конечно мог написать че нить типа "Аргументируйте свою позицию", "укажите в чем конкретно не прав" или "не переходите на личности" но это не в моем стиле))))

----------


## Miruka Ze

Вы правы!
Пожалуй стоит прояснить свою позицию.

Во первых усматривать в подобных инцидентах (я про вышеупомянутого раввина) какой-то заговор ортодоксов и госсударства мягко говоря не верно.
Недобросовестные люди встречаются в любой сфере человеческой жизнедеятельности, просто некоторые из сфер служат для этого более благодатной почвой.
Таких товарищей пруд пруди в любых конфессиях.
Кроме того ортодоксальное население в армии не служит, многодетно и безработно. Для государства и общества это в некотором смысле обуза.
Так что в плане идеалогии государству такие проповедники более чем *не* нужны. Да и вообще чтобы защищать свой дом мне не нужна идеология, достаточно знать, что в этом доме живет моя семья, а дом находится в нескольких километрах от границы с враждебно настроенным государством. У меня два брата. Оба не религеозные и оба служили в боевых частях. Никакой идеологии, элементарный прагматизм.
И самоутверждатся евреям не нужно. С какой стати обьективно умной и талантливой нации комплексовать по поводу собстевнной самоидентификации и мнимой неполноценности? 
Про Новый Завет на присяге, мне честно и сказать то нечего. Христианство (православие) тут исповедуют в основном арабское население. Есть конечно некоторое количество протестантов и христиан еврейского происхождения, но это какие-то совершенно малюсенькие цифры. В целом не вижу ничего вопиющего в Коране и Библии во время присяги. Тут в армии служат и друзы и бедуины и даже некоторые исповедующие Ислам арабы. Они все такие-же полноправные граждане государства Израиль.
Опять-же мне не совсем понятно где вы в моих словах вычитали, что израильтяне все чаще смотрят на восток. Израильтяне вообще много путешествуют и восток тут из общего ряда не выделяется.
Если уж на то пошло, то в последнее время туда едут меньше обычного. 

В общем, мне показалось, что вы мало осведомлены в отношении затронутой темы, но тем не менее сочли свою компетенцию в вопросе достаточной для формирования суждений. Что несколько безответственно.
И главное мне не совсем понятно причем здесь критикуемый мною выше раввин?))
Я ведь не критикую в его лице иудаизм или политику государства во главе с правительством за которое я голосовал. Я просто расстроен случаями недобросовестности в среде религиозных деятелей. 
Еще раз простите за проявленную выше резкость.

----------

Аньезка (24.04.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (25.04.2012), Слава Эркин (24.04.2012)

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Может быть. А может быть и нет))))Это Ваше оценочное суждение и мне трудно что то сказать по этому поводу))))


Тем не мене сказали достаточно, чтобы в этом оценочном сужедении еще более меня утвердить.))

----------


## Мансур

> Притом что та идеологическая обработка которой он подвергает своих слушателей напрямую касается пошатнувшейся популярности иудаизма в еврейской среде и т.д.


Вчера по зомбоящику сказали, что все обстоит с точностью до наоборот. Ортодоксальные евреи размножаются в разы быстрее, и их удельный вес в обществе постоянно растет.

----------


## Оскольд

> Тем не мене сказали достаточно, чтобы в этом оценочном сужедении еще более меня утвердить.))


Ваше право)))




> Вчера по зомбоящику сказали, что все обстоит с точностью до наоборот.  Ортодоксальные евреи размножаются в разы быстрее, и их удельный вес в  обществе постоянно растет.


В СМИ действительно можно найти разные мнения. Я сужу по своим знакомым евреям. Многие из них либо христиане, либо буддисты, либо смотрят в сторону Индии.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2012)

----------


## Мансур

> В СМИ действительно можно найти разные мнения. Я сужу по своим знакомым евреям. Многие из них либо христиане, либо буддисты, либо смотрят в сторону Индии.


Да, судить по своим знакомым об обстановке в стране - это самый лучший способ.

----------


## Оскольд

> Да, судить по своим знакомым об обстановке в стране - это самый лучший способ.


А я не метил в эксперты.

----------


## Alex

Пока тему не прикрыли, предлагаю сменить тон беседы. Вот офигенный ролик про израильских дембелей в Индии (он будет полностью понятен, наверное, тем, кто "в теме", но все равно смешно). Я ржал как сумасшедший.

----------

Алексей Т (25.04.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Слава я тоже ивритоговорящий и ваш так полагаю соотечественник.
> И могу вам дословно процитировать в каких местах он просто откровенно несет чушь.
> Притом из самих речей ясно, что истории эти, скорее всего он просто выдумал опираясь на многочисленные рассказы побывавших в Индии-Непале-Тайланде и т.д людей.
> Коих в наших краях бессметное количество (и я к слову сказать один из них). В противном случае не понятно каким образом все детали перемешаны и совершенно не соответствуют действительности.
> Он явно не компетентен в тех вещах о которых вещает и опирается на некомпетентность публики. А публика- дети. И он им лжет. И это отвратительно.
> Простите за столь категоричные суждения, я прекрасно понимаю, что люди порою приукрашивают свои истории для красного словца. И можно к этому относится снисходительней.
> Но в данной ситуации я не вижу подобному поведению оправдания.


Только из уважения к Вам я пересмотрел первую часть ( 10 мин. ). О Випассане там речь не идёт ( то, что нужно молчать, не означает курс Випассаны). Но!..
Я думаю, что Вы совершенно правы! Там действительно определённая каша. Сразу не заметил. Даже близкие друзья иногда удивляются моей наивности и способности доверять людям. Но самый весский оргумент не в пользу этого рава то, что он довольно пренебрежительно отзывается о том о чём рассказывает. А это свидетельствует о низком уровне его духовного развития ( не смотря на все удивительные истории ).
Оправдание?..  Бог ему судья.

----------

Алексей Т (25.04.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2012)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Нет не пахнет) я не имел ввиду сдесь никакого такого контекста. Вы вероятно восприняли так по привычке так как наверно не раз сталкивались с скажем "недружелюбным поведением". Сочуствую. Но для меня эта народность просто народность, не более. И я не особо понимаю почему другие народности так возвышают и прославляют эту(хоть ненавистью, хоть симпатией в редких случаях). Ну конечно кроме того что некоторые себя возомнили "высшей расой" (богоизбраные) а все остальные гои(недорасы и тп) это мне понятно ) но везде же идиотов хватает)  и что мне теперь всех евреев изза них ненаведить? Вот и говорю что всяких там евреев впринципе.
> 
> Да доказывать то и незачем.. темболее с пеной у рта) Я  просто привел одни аргументы, если они вам кажутся не состоятельными можете просто привести их опровержение. Можно ведь просто обсудить.
> 
>  Дык зачем учить в советски школах историю этого народа? Историю чукчей тоже же не учим) Можно по подробней что не так.
> 
> Так в том то и дело, что за знание? Знания бывают ооооч разные такто) Как я понимаю претендуют на самую совершенную систему духовного развития  да?) Илм на то что бы евреи не бегали по другим системам а остовались у себя что мол все их знания уже у нас есть? По моему просто маразм, и просто павству собирают из потенциальных адептов не более.  И еще вопрос) если ваши знания так совершенны и тп то что вы сдесь то делаете?


Алексей, я , к сожелению, не умею так выделять части текста ( здОрово и эффектно ).
Знания конечно же бывают разные...
Я думаю те учителя отправляли евреев домой учится Жить, так как понимали, возможно, отсутствие связи. А люди,возвращаясь, растолковывали это как <признание великой мудрости еврейского народа>. Может и в правду эти евреи чем-то отличаются от нормальных людей?..
А про <наши знания>, так это Учитель наш всё попутал, обучает Святой Дхарме, а... а я за ним хоть куда!!!

----------

Alex (25.04.2012), Алексей Т (25.04.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Факт остаётся фактом.
Первый пришёл учиться, и второй пришёл учиться.
Воможно я переоцениваю мудрость этих учителей, но мне кажется это были краш-тесты на предмет цепляния эго их кудрявых учеников.

----------

